# Topics > Medical robotics and AI > Prosthetics >  The Alternative Limb Project, London, United Kingdom

## Airicist

Website - thealternativelimbproject.com

altlimbpro.com

facebook.com/thealternativelimbproject

twitter.com/Altlimbpro

instagram.com/thealternativelimbproject

Director - Sophie de Oliveira Barata

Projects:

Metal Gear Solid V: The Phantom Pain, bionic arm and leg

Viktoria Modesta's bionic leg

----------


## Airicist

Prosthetics that 'speak from the soul' 

Published on Jan 5, 2015




> Sophie de Oliveira Barata started her career making realistic-looking artificial limbs for amputees. But at university she had studied special effects prosthetics for TV and film, and wondered if she could use her skills to make limbs that looked more unusual and "spoke from people's soul". Sophie set up the Alternative Limb Project and now makes bespoke, design-focused prosthetics from materials such wood, glass and metal that reflect the wearer's personality and imagination, as well as making ultra-realistic limbs. Among others, she has designed limbs for model and singer-songwriter Viktoria Modesta and athlete Jo-Jo Cranfield.
> BBC News went to meet Sophie at her studio in north-west London. Video journalist: Alain Gales

----------

